# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إن الله يحب أن أن تؤتى رخصه هل هو حديث يثبت عن النبي عليه السلام

## طالب بالماجستير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أهل الحديث أسألكم عن عبارة إن الله يحب أن تأت رخصه هل هو حديث ؟

----------


## التقرتي

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  - ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما - حديث:‏5703‏ 
 حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد ، عن عمارة بن غزية ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه ، كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته


صححه الالباني رحمه الله صحيح الجامع 1886


و الحديث عند بن خزيمة و بن حبان و في مصنف بن ابي شيبة و رواه اكثر من صحابي

----------


## طالب بالماجستير

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عاصم طلال

جزاكم الله خيراً على الفائدة..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/147
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن

8 - *إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* ، كما *يحب* *أن* توتى عزائمه . وفي رواية : كما يكره *أن* *تؤتى* معاصيه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: النووي - المصدر: الخلاصة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/729
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده جيد

9 - *إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: ابن الملقن - المصدر: تحفة المحتاج - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/478
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح أو حسن [كما اشترط على نفسه في المقدمة]

10 - *إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: ابن عرم المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/72
خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] عمارة بن غزية احتج به مسلم ووثقه أحمد وأبو زرعة وقال ابن معين هو صالح الحديث وقال أبو حاتم كان صدوقا وقال ابن سعد كان ثقة وضعفه ابن حزم وحده وحرب بن قيس ذكره ابن أبي حاتم ولم يذكر فيه جرحا

11 - *إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه قلت وما عزائمه قال فرائضه 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/73
خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] عمر بن عبيد ضعفه ابن عدي

12 - *إن* الله تبارك وتعالى *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما يكره *أن* *تؤتى* معصيته 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/165
خلاصة الدرجة: رجاله رجال الصحيح وإسناده حسن

13 - *إن* الله تبارك وتعالى *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/165
خلاصة الدرجة: رجاله ثقات

14 - *إن* الله عز وجل *يحب* *أن* تقبل *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/165
خلاصة الدرجة: فيه معمر بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال العقيلي‏‏ لا يتابع على رفع حديثه‏‏

15 - *إن* الله *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* *رخصه* كما *يحب* *أن* *تؤتى* عزائمه 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: لسان الميزان - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/121
خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] عمر بن عبيد الخزاز قال العقيلي: في حديثه اضطراب

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أن اتيان الرخص الشرعية عبادة يغفل عنها كثير من الناس فيشقون على أنفسهم بتركها ظانين أن الأفضل تركها ، بينما الأفضل و الأكمل و الأكثر أجرا هو اتباع سنة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم سفرا و حضرا عزيمة و رخصة .
و جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## وطني الجميل

ـ قال الدارقُطني: يرويه موسى بن عُقبة، واختلف عنه؛
فرواه الدراوَرْدي، واختلف عنه أيضا؛
فقال خالد بن يوسف السمتي: عن الدراوَرْدي، عن موسى بن عُقبة، عن نافع.
وخالفه إبراهيم بن حمزة، وهارون بن معروف، روياه عن الدراوَرْدي، عن موسى بن عُقبة، عن حرب بن قيس، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.
ورواه عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.
وكذلك قال قتيبة بن سعيد، عن الدراوَرْدي.
وخالفه سعيد بن منصور، وعلي ابن المديني، وإسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل، رووه عن الدراوَرْدي، عن عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن حرب بن قيس، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.
وكذلك رواه يحيى بن عبد الله بن سالم، ويحيى بن أيوب المصري، وعبد الله بن جعفر المديني، عن عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن حرب بن قيس، وهو الصواب. «العلل» (2782).
ـ وقال الدارقُطني: تفرد به حرب بن قيس، عنه. «أطراف الغرائب والأفراد» (3270).
قلت وحرب بن قيس لم يوثقه سوى ابن حبان ووهم من نقل عن البخاري احتجاجه به.،وينظر في شواهده الأخرى(عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود وعائشة وغيرهم) لعله يحسن بها.ورجح بعضهم الموقوف.
مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (ط اشبيليا) (14/ 463)
28169 - 27003 - حَدَّثنا وَكِيعٌ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ تَمِيمِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى مَيَاسِرُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ.
28170 - 27004 - حَدَّثنا وَكِيعٌ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ: ذَكَرْته لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحَّالِ قَالَ: قَالَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ: إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى مَيَاسِرُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولعل من باب المدارسة 
هناك من اهل العلم من ضعفه ...لارساله

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

لماذا توقفتم يا إخوة؟  ما الحكم النهائي؟

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

> لماذا توقفتم يا إخوة؟  ما الحكم النهائي؟


بعد 7 شهور من هذا التعليق وبعد الإطلاع على وسائل مساعدة مصحوبة بزيادة قليلة في العلم أقول الآتي.

وجدت هذا الحديث عن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً وموقوفاً والعقيلي أعل المرفوع فقال 
*مَعْمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ، لَا يُتَابَعُ عَلَى رَفْعِ حَدِيثِهِ

*حَدَّثَنَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا مَعْمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، عَنِ الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، *عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ* , قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ , كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ عَزَائِمُهُ»

حَدَّثَنَاهُ* مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ*، حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَكَمُ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ عَزَائِمُهُ» . *الْمَوْقُوفُ أَوْلَى

وعائشة حديثها فيه راوٍ يُدعى بياع الخمر فهو علته.

وحديث أبي هريرة إسناده ساقط..

أما ابن عباس فقد جاء بأكثر من إسناد بعضها مرفوع وبعضها موقوف وكلاهما صحيح رجالهما ثقات متقاربين في القوة 
*ومما جاء مرفوعاً ما رواه ابن حبان : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُوسَى، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الذَّارِعُ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مِحْصَنٍ حُصَيْنُ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ حَسَّانَ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ "

أما الموقوف فـبالإضافة لما ذكره الأخ من مصنف أبي شيبة يوجد الآتي:
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ إِدْرِيسَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ هِشَامًا يَذْكُرُ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: وَأنبا حُصَيْنٌ، عَنْ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ، قَالَ: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ، يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ "

مع العلم أن عبد الرحمن الرحال هذا لم أعلم له ترجمة.
*
وللأمانة فعبد الله بن إدريس أوثق ممن رواه مرفوعاً ، ولكن هل يتم الترجيح أم تصحيح الوجهين؟ أرى الوجهيْن قائميْن.

خصوصاً أن الحديث يشهد له حديث عمر ابن الخطاب حينما سأله يعلى بن أمية: 
قُلْتُ لعمرَ بنِ الخطَّابِ قولُ اللهِ جلَّ وعلا: {لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ} [النساء: 101] فقد أمِن النَّاسُ فقال عمرُ عجِبْتُ ممَّا عجِبْتَ منه فسأَلْتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم عن ذلك فقال صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: ( صدقةٌ تصدَّق اللهُ بها عليكم فاقبَلوا صدقةَ اللهِ )

واجتماع ابن عباس وابن مسعود على مقالة وردت مرفوعة وموقوفة يجعل في القلب شيء من رد هذا الخبر بحجة الوقف !!

والله أعلى وأعلم وأجل.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما بعدُ.
أحببت أن أبين ما شاركته مع ما فاتك من البحث.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					

بعد 7 شهور من هذا التعليق وبعد الإطلاع على وسائل مساعدة مصحوبة بزيادة قليلة في العلم أقول الآتي.


 عودًا حميدًا.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					

وجدت هذا الحديث عن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً وموقوفاً والعقيلي أعل المرفوع فقال 
مَعْمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ، لَا يُتَابَعُ عَلَى رَفْعِ حَدِيثِهِ

حَدَّثَنَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا مَعْمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، عَنِ الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ , كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ عَزَائِمُهُ»

حَدَّثَنَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَكَمُ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ عَزَائِمُهُ» . الْمَوْقُوفُ أَوْلَى



والمرفوع والموقوف كلاهما أخرجهما العقيلي في الضعفاء (4/207).
والمرفوع كما هو معلوم أنه قد أعل بمعمر بن عبد الله الأنصاري وقد تحرف اسمه إلى محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري في معجم الشيوخ لابن جميع الصيداوي [379].
وتوبع معمر هذا من مسكين بن بكير كما في الكامل لابن عدي (8/91) فقال:
حَدَّثَنَا الفضل بن عَبد اللَّه بن سليمان، حَدَّثَنا مصعب بن سَعِيد، حَدَّثَنا مسكين بن بُكَير، حَدَّثَنا شُعْبَة عَنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ عَنْ عَبد اللَّهِ، قَال: قَال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
"إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ كما يحب أن تؤتى حرائمه ". اهـ.
قَالَ الشَّيْخُ [ابن عدي]: وهذا لا أعلم أحد رواه غير مصعب بْن سَعِيد عن مسكين عن شُعْبَة ". اهـ، وقال عنه ابن عدي في ترجمة مسكين: " منكر الحديث عن الثقات ". اهـ.
قلت: أما الموقوف فقد توبع روح من أكثر من راوٍ وهم:
- يحيى بن سعيد القطان في إتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة للبوصيري (1/388).
-وغندر في الأدب لابن أبي شيبة (226)، وفي مصنفه (5/317).
-وهشام أبو الوليد في حديث أبي الفوارس الصابوني [137].
-وبكر بن بكار وغيره على قول أبي نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية (2/101). 
بل توبع علقمة موقوفا من عمرو بن شراحبيل فأخرج ابن حزم في كتاب الإحكام (6/10) بإسناد صحيح عن سفيان الثوري عن منصور بن المعتمر عن مالك بن الحارث عن عمرو بن شرحبيل قال:
 قال عبد الله بن مسعود: " إن الله يحب أن تؤتى مياسره كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه ". اهـ.
وتوبع أيضًا من ابن عبد الله بن مسعود موقوفا فقال الزيلعي في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف (3/73): " وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو إِسْحَاق السبيعِي عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود عَن أَبِيه من قَوْله الصَّحِيح ". اهـ.






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					


وعائشة حديثها فيه راوٍ يُدعى بياع الخمر فهو علته.



أخرجه الطبراني فى " الأوسط " (6282) قال حدثنا محمد ابن على و (8032) قال: حدثنا موسى بن هارون قالا: نا حفص بن عبد الله أبى عمر الضرير الحلواني، نا عمر بن عبيد - بياع الخُمُر- عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه عن عائشة مرفوعاً: " إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه، كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه ".قال الطبرانى فى الموضع الثانى: " لم يرو هذا الحديث عن هشام بن عروة، إلاَّ عمر بن عبيد، تفرَّد به: أبو عمر الضرير ".
بل لم يتفرد به أبو عمر الضرير، فقد روى هذا الحديث ابن عدى فى " الكامل " (5/1718) من طريق حفص بن عبد الله الضرير، ثنا عمر بن عبيد به ثم قال: " وهذا الحديث بهذا الإسناد، لم يروه عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه،
عن عائشة، غير عمر بن عبيد: عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ ". اهـ.
وتوبع عروة مرفوعا من القاسم بن محمد كما في التاريخ الكبير لابن أبي خيثمة (3/266) فقال: حَدَّثَنا أَحْمَدُ، حَدَّثَنَا الْحَكَم بْن مُوسَى، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ حَمْزَةَ، عَنِ الْحَكَم بْنِ عَبْد اللَّهِ الأَيْلِيّ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الْقَاسِمَ بْنَ مُحَمَّد يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصَه كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُعْمَل بِفَرِيضَتِهِ ".اهـ.
ولكن في الإسناد الحكم بن عبد الله الأيلي "متروك الحديث" كذا قال ابن عدي ومسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري.






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					


وحديث أبي هريرة إسناده ساقط..



حديث أبي هريرة يروى عنه ثلاثة وهم عبيد الله بن عبد الله التيمي وأبو سلمة وأبو سعيد المقبري.
-عبيد الله التيمي أخرجه عنه أبو نعيم في تاريخ أصبهان (1/338) فقال: حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَرِيكٍ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ، ثنا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَغْرَاءَ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُتْبَعَ رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُتْبَعَ عَزَائِمُهُ» . اهـ.
وهذا إسناد فيه يحيى بن عبيد الله القرشي"متروك وأفحش فيه الحاكم القول فرماه بالوضع" كذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر.
-أبو سلمة أخرجه عنه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار (1/235) وابن عدي في الكامل (6/127) من حديث عُمَر بْنِ عَبد اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي خَثْعَمٍ الْيَمَامِيُّ أَخْبَرَنِي يَحْيى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ، عَن أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: 
أَنّ رَجُلا قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَقْصُرُ الصَّلاةَ فِي سَفَرِي؟ قَال: نَعم إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ بِرُخَصِهِ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ بِفَرَائِضِهِ ". اهـ. هذا لفظ الطبري وابن عدي وزاد ابن عدي:
"قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ فَمَا الطَّهُورُ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ قَالَ: " لِلْمُقِيمِ يَوْمٌ وَلَيْلَةٌ وَلِلْمُسَافِرِ ثَلاثَةُ أَيَّامٍ وَلَيَالِيهِنَّ "، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ مَا تُطِيقُونَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَمَلُّ حَتَّى تملوا ". اهـ.
قال البوصيري في الإتحاف (2/318): رَوَاهُ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ بِسَنَدٍ ضَعِيفٍ لِضَعْفِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي خَثْعَمٍ ". اهـ.
- حديث أبي سعيد المقبري أخرجه عنه ابن عدي في الكامل (4/391) من حديث: سعد بْن سَعِيد بْن أبي سَعِيد الْمَقْبُرِيُّ، حَدَّثني أَخِي عَبد اللَّهِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيه وسَلَّم قَال: إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُعْمَلَ بِرُخَصِهِ كَمَا يُعْمَلُ بِسُنَنَهِ وفرائضه ". اهـ.
وفي الإسناد سعد بن أبي سعيد المقبري يضعف حديثه سيما وروايته هنا عن أخيه عبد الله فقد اتفق جمهور العلماء على ضعفها. 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					


أما ابن عباس فقد جاء بأكثر من إسناد بعضها مرفوع وبعضها موقوف وكلاهما صحيح رجالهما ثقات متقاربين في القوة 



قلت [عبد الرحمن هاشم]: في هذا الكلام نظر.
إذ حصين بن نمير الواسطي رواه مرفوعا عن هشام بن حسان إلا أنَّ حصينًا ليس بمنزلة ثقة بل دون منزلة الصدوق قال الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب : لا بأس به رمي بالنصب "، فقول الحفاظ «لا بأس به». هي توثيق ليس بقوي، وقد تكون عند البعض من قولهم صدوق سيما أن رواية هشام بن حسان عن عكرمة قد تكلم فيه فقد كان يحيى بن معين يتقيه عن عطاء وعكرمة والحسن.
وقد توبع حصين بن نمير الواسطي مرفوعًا* *لكن متابعة لا تصلح** من عباد بن زكريا الصريمي أخرجه ضياء الدين المقدسي في الأحاديث المختارة (12/278) فقال:
قَالَ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  : وَحَدَّثَنَا عَبْدَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ، ثَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْقُلُوسِيُّ، ثَنَا عَبَّادُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا الصَّرِيمِيُّ، ثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ حَسَّانٍ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: فذكره.
ولكن عباد بن زكريا الصريمي مجهول ليس له ترجمة وقال عنه الهيثمي: "لم أعرفه".
ولحديث عكرمة متابعة لا تفرح ورد في كتاب جزء أبي الجهم العلاء [99] فقال: ثَنَا سَوَّارٌ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ، عَنْ عَامِرٍ الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: فذكر نحوه.
ولكن سوار بن مصعب "في جزء أبي الجهم عنه مناكير" كذا قال الحافظان ابن حجر والذهبي وشيخه عبد الحميد لم أجد له ترجمة.
 وعلى هذا تبقى رواية عبد الله بن إدريس عن هشام بن حسان موقوفًا هي الصواب فهو "ثقة فقيه عابد" كذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر وكما سيأتي متابعات تبين أن هذا الأثر موقوف.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ
					


ومما جاء مرفوعاً ما رواه ابن حبان : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُوسَى، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الذَّارِعُ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مِحْصَنٍ حُصَيْنُ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ حَسَّانَ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ "

أما الموقوف فـبالإضافة لما ذكره الأخ من مصنف أبي شيبة يوجد الآتي:
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ إِدْرِيسَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ هِشَامًا يَذْكُرُ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: وَأنبا حُصَيْنٌ، عَنْ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ، قَالَ: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ، يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ "

مع العلم أن عبد الرحمن الرحال هذا لم أعلم له ترجمة.

وللأمانة فعبد الله بن إدريس أوثق ممن رواه مرفوعاً ، ولكن هل يتم الترجيح أم تصحيح الوجهين؟ أرى الوجهيْن قائميْن.



عبد الرحمن الرحال "كوفي ثقة" قاله العجلي في «ترتيب ثقاته»: (2/ 92)، وروى عنه جماعة.وقد روى عنه غير عكرمة هذا الأثر وهو تميم بن سلمة أبو سلمة الذي روى أثر عبد الله بن عمر موقوفًا ثم ساق رواية عبد الرحمن الرحال أبي عمران عن ابن عباس كما في موضح الأوهام (1/523) للخطيب البغدادي من حديث:
عَلِيِّ بْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، عَنْ تَمِيمِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، يَقُولُ: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى مَيَاسِرُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى عَزَائِمُهُ "، فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحَّالِ، فَقَالَ: سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ، يَقُولُ: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ حَدَّهُ ". اهـ، وأثر عبد الله بن عمر إسناده صحيح وهو موقوف رجاله ثقات.
وتوبع عبد الرحمن الرحال موقوفًا من ابن عبد الله بن عمر أخرجه الفريابي في كتاب الصيام (1/88) فقال:
حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ هُبَيْرَةَ، عَنْ بِلَالِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ، أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ أَبَاهُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ " إِنَّا نَكُونُ فِي السَّفَرِ فَيَكُونُ الطَّعَامُ وَالْخَبِيصُ، فَلَعَلَّنَا نَرْحَلُ غُدْوَةً، فَلَا نَنْزِلُ حَتَّى تَغْرُبَ الشَّمْسُ، فَنُحِبُّ أَنْ نَصُومَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: " أَرَأَيْتَ لَوَ أَنَّكَ أَهْدَيْتَ لِرَجُلٍ هَدِيَّةً فَرَدَّهَا عَلَيْكَ أَلَمْ تَجِدْ فِي نَفْسِكَ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: بَلَى قَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ عَزِيمَتُهُ ". اهـ.
وهذا إسناد حسن من أجل ابن لهيعة، فأحاديث قتيبة عن ابن لهيعة صحاح وقال جعفر بن محمد الفِريابي: سمعتُ بعض أصحابنا يذكر أنه سَمِعَ قُتيبة يقول: قال لي أحمد بن حنبل: " أحاديثُكَ عن ابنِ لهيعة صِحاحٌ ". قال: قلت: لأنَّا كُنَّا نكتب من كتاب عبد الله بن وَهْب ثم نسمعُه من ابن لهيعة. اهـ.
أما ما ورد مرفوعًا عن ابن عمر فقد فصل فيه الدارقطني الكلام فيه وأثبت أخونا أنه لا يصح.
*


> ـ *قال الدارقُطني: يرويه موسى بن عُقبة، واختلف عنه؛*
> *فرواه الدراوَرْدي، واختلف عنه أيضا؛*
> *فقال خالد بن يوسف السمتي: عن الدراوَرْدي، عن موسى بن عُقبة، عن نافع.*
> *وخالفهإبراهيم بن حمزة، وهارون بن معروف، روياه عن الدراوَرْدي، عن موسى بن عُقبة، عن حرب بن قيس، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.*
> *ورواه عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.*
> *وكذلك قال قتيبة بن سعيد، عن الدراوَرْدي.*
> *وخالفه سعيد بن منصور، وعلي ابن المديني، وإسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل، رووه عن الدراوَرْدي، عن عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن حرب بن قيس، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.*
> *وكذلك رواه يحيى بن عبد الله بن سالم، ويحيى بن أيوب المصري، وعبد الله بن جعفر المديني، عن عمارة بن غَزِيَّة، عن حرب بن قيس، وهو الصواب. «العلل» (2782).*
> *ـ وقال الدارقُطني: تفرد به حرب بن قيس، عنه. «أطراف الغرائب والأفراد» (3270).*
> *قلت: وحرب بن قيس لم يوثقه سوى ابن حبان ووهم من نقل عن البخاري احتجاجه به.*


*وعلى هذا تبقى رواية الموقوف هو الصواب.*
*وقد ورد هذا الحديث* *مرسلا من حديث محمد بن المنكدر أخرحه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه.
**وورد مرفوعًا عن علي بن أبي طالب وأبي أمامة وأبي الدرداء وأنس بن مالك وجابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهم بأسانيد باطلة.
قال الزيلعي:
قَالَ ابْن طَاهِر وَرُوِيَ هَذَا الحَدِيث من حَدِيث عَلّي بن أبي طالب أخرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق رَوَاهُ عِيسَى بن عبد الله ابْن مُحَمَّد بن عمر بن عَلّي عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن عَلّي مَرْفُوعا قَالَ: وَعِيسَى هَذَا من أهل الْكُوفَة عَامَّة مَا يرويهِ لَا يُتَابع عَلَيْهِ انْتَهَى.
حَدِيث آخر رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي مُعْجَمه الْوسط ثَنَا الْفضل بن الْعَبَّاس الْقُرْطُبِيّ ثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيل بن عِيسَى الْعَطَّار ثَنَا عمر بن عبد الْجَبَّار ثَنَا عبد الله بن يزِيد بن آدم عَن أبي الدَّرْدَاء وَأبي أُمَامَة وواثلة بن الْأَسْقَع وَأنس بن مَالك أَن رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ قَالَ: إِن الله يحب أَن يُؤْتَى رخصه كَمَا يحب العَبْد مغْفرَة ربه انْتَهَى وَقَالَ لَا يرْوَى إِلَّا بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد تفرد بِهِ إِسْمَاعِيل بن عِيسَى الْعَطَّار انْتَهَى ". اهـ.
وحديث جابر أخرجه ابن شاهين في الناسخ والمنسوخ [30] فقال:
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْحَرَّانِيُّ بِالرَّقَّةِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو فَرْوَةَ يَزِيدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الرَّهَاوِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا سَابِقٌ يَعْنِي ابْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَرْبَرِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ، عَنْ أَبَانَ، عَنْ أَبِي نَضْرَةَ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ عز وجل يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ رُخَصُهُ، كَمَا يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُعْمَلَ بِعَزَائِمِهِ ". اهـ.

والله أعلم.*

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخنا.
وددت لو تخبرني ماذا تستخدم لكي تجمع كل هذا

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أحسن الله إليك يا شيخنا.


*وأحسن إليكم، وجزاكم الله خيرًا.*

----------

